# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Нужен тестер для процов!

## LightSpektr

Задача - проверить 400 процов в китае. Без компа. Есть ли железка (а-ля тестер хардов) при помощи которой это можно сделатьИИ
Я заинтересован в том чтобы её сразу приобрести. Если можете помочь звоните 89164158309 Олег

----------


## LightSpektr

Или хотя бы подскажите, есть ли она в природе.

----------

